# fluorocarbon vs monofilament



## pocketdropper (Oct 31, 2009)

friday i was fishing along 3mb using monofilament and i didn't get a nibble. my brother had made some fluorocarbon leaders and i wasn't a big believer in the difference it can make. i tied on the fluoro leaders and instantly had bites that turned out to be black snapper. needless to say, now i'm a believer. i don't like making leaders anymore than everyone else, so i was thinking about spooling my reels with it, after all if it made a difference with bottom fishing it should make a difference with lures also, right? looking for some input about fluorocarbon vs monofilament thanks for anyone's input


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I usually use fluorocarbon for most things inshore, except usually white trout. I found found it make a difference in quite a few situations. I do, however, use mono leaders when I'm offshore, as it doesn't seem to make that much of a difference out there.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Well it would be pretty expensive to spool your reel with florocarbon. I would go with braided line, no stretch so you feel every little bite, very strong and small diameter. Thenput a topshot of florocarbon.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Fluoro for inshore and mono for offshore.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Just use mono or braid and use a flouro leader..Seaguar makes a new little less cost 100% flouro(redpack)thats the same as the original blue..For 25 yds of 20lb its only like $7..Tie a leaders in your spare time or splice and use split shots when you can..They have that Flouro at Hot Spots..


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The flouro you are talking about using is like Vanish or a hybrid line..Ive only spooled reels up with light flouro like Vanish for tying gold hooks rigs for cigs....Use suffix or PP and Seaguar..


----------



## pocketdropper (Oct 31, 2009)

tanx for the input fellas


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to be a big time Mono guy for Bass fishing. Now that I fish inshore and for Bass, I will switch every thing I got to either Braided or Flourocarbon. I fished this weekend inshore and the stretch in my Mono made me miss too many fish. I will use Braided with a Floro leader from here out...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I like using a heavy fluorocarbon leader for Tarpon a fish that can be picky at times.


----------

